# Grain Storage



## nabs478 (29/8/08)

I was once told that you should store your grain in sealed containers becuase oxygen can harm the grain over a lengthy time period. I am wondering what people think/know/have experienced with old grain and whether it is necessary to store it in sealed containers or not.


----------



## newguy (29/8/08)

I've never seen a farmer or a grain elevator that had vacuum storage facilities and they can sometimes store grain for years. It's probably a good idea not to mill your grain before storage, but the important things are keeping it cool and dry. Dry more so than cool. The nice thing about airtight containers is that they keep insects out.


----------



## ausdb (29/8/08)

Pip. said:


> I was once told that you should store your grain in sealed containers becuase oxygen can harm the grain over a lengthy time period. I am wondering what people think/know/have experienced with old grain and whether it is necessary to store it in sealed containers or not.


I store my grain in the 20L plastic pails from supercheap in the coolest place in my shed, I have used stuff that is about 2 yeasr old without any hassles.


----------



## Simon W (29/8/08)

+1
Uncracked grain and pails from camping store.($7)


----------



## white.grant (29/8/08)

Just make sure your storage solution can handle your local vermin. One man's safe store is another's mouse pantry.


----------



## nabs478 (29/8/08)

I have a 2X2X2m room that I keep it in that is totally rat proof, so that wont be a problem. I had already bought a bunch of big plastic storage boxes from bunnings that were not airtight to keep them in. So I guess I will just stick with them.


----------



## justsomeguy (31/8/08)

Pip. said:


> I have a 2X2X2m room that I keep it in that is totally rat proof, so that wont be a problem. I had already bought a bunch of big plastic storage boxes from bunnings that were not airtight to keep them in. So I guess I will just stick with them.


Should be fine then. 

I use a couple of plastic 48 litre rectangular storage boxes in the shed for my grain. Works a treat. And because they are those storage boxes I can stack them on top of each other to reduce the floorspace

gary


----------



## lefty2446 (31/8/08)

Pip. said:


> I was once told that you should store your grain in sealed containers becuase oxygen can harm the grain over a lengthy time period. I am wondering what people think/know/have experienced with old grain and whether it is necessary to store it in sealed containers or not.



Wouldn't worry about oxygen so much as water or vermin as others have mentioned.

Personally I store mt grain in 200L (44Gal) plastic drums with a removable top. I inherited one and bought another from a 2nd hand drum place for $30, a quick rinse and away you go. B) 

I used to store some grain in the green plastic garbage bins but the mice ate through the side to get to a healthy feast :angry: 

Adrian


----------

